

Facebook launches standalone Messenger for web browsers - willwhitney
http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/8/8371349/facebook-messenger-web-browsers-now-available

======
borgia
Facebook is/was primarily a web app. That web app has a messenger in it. Why
does Facebook need a standalone web app?

WhatsApp's web app is fantastic and I use it heavily, but that's because
WhatsApp didn't have a desktop client or any non-phone/tablet alternative.

This is just totally unnecessary.

~~~
vezycash
Facebook is planning to make its messenger a standalone platform. This view
could help in making sense of messenger.com

Also, they are going off xmpp or whatever its called. When they do, pidgin and
other third party clients would no longer work.

This site would placate desktop users who don't want the full Facebook.com
experience - users like me.

However, I don't like messenger.com and web.whatsapp.com because they waste my
bandwidth. If they made use of chrome's offline app capabilities, I'd be
happy.

